# Oberon: Corners or Velcro?



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I am sure you all have discussed this before, but since I'm still fairly new am asking which is considered to be a better option overall, and why?

I have pre-ordered mine with corners, since velcro wasn't available at the time... which do most veteren Kindle users prefer?  I don't have any idea which is a better choice... thanks in advance!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not a Kindle veteran, but since I'm going to have a variety of cases for my Kindle, I do not want Velcro on the back because I will be switching it up.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it is a personal preference. I love my corners, they hold very securely.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I too have corners and love it....I did not want velcro on my kindle....ouch!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Corners for me!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree. I had corners on my previous Oberon Cover and was so glad I made the choice. The idea of slapping velco on the back of my Kindle actually makes my skin crawl. Also with the new design, there is actually more room for the corners, which on the K1 covered the alt-aA buttons and the USB port. Corners all the way baby!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have velcro on my Kindle 1 cover -- I was a beta tester and that was what we were given and I was happy with it. However, for my K2 cover, I ordered corners. The design of the K2 is such that the corners won't be covering any of the buttons like they did on the K1.

I do like the floating look with the velcro but I am sure I'll be very happy with the corners, too. I think it really is a "six of one, half dozen of the other" type of thing.

L


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I also went back and forth between corners and velcro. It was a hard decision for me, but I decided on corners and I preordered.  Now being able to hold the new Kindle 2 I am happy I ordered corners.  I like to read Kindle without a cover sometimes, and I felt having the velcro on the back and having to take it on and off the velcro would not work as easily as the corners. Now seeing how sleek Kindle 2 is I think the velcro would bother me on the Kindle with it out of the case. I still like the look of the Kindle in the case better with the velcro. It seems to just "float". I am happy with my decision. 
Vicki


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I had ordered velcro while I was waiting for my K1 to be delivered, of course it was changed to a K2.  This time when I ordered a corner version.  I did this because I'm using it now without a cover and by the time I get the cover I may be used to reading sans cover.  I didn't want to feel velcro if I ended up taking it out of the cover to read.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was a Beta tester also and had Velcro on the K1 cover and loved the floating look. I am going to go with the corners this time. I do not like the idsea of putting Velcro on Champagne (K2). Also I am hoping that DecalGirl  will make the skin to cover the whole back except for the speakers. And it that happens I would not be able to have Velcro on the back.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Corners!  And with the sleek design of the K2, I think they could be very minimal and still do the job.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Sufficient force can be generated to knock the kindle from velcro but you'll have a hell of a time braking leather straps.  Leather straps don't care of you take your kindle out of your cover 1000 times, velcro does.  You can silently remove your kindle from straps, not so velcro.  Velcro, once removed, is a pain in the ass to clean off, straps leave nothing to clean.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

With the original Kindle, I didn't mind the idea of velcro on the back cover (never owned one, but I'd admired from afar).  However, the new Kindle 2 back is so pretty and shiny that I couldn't bear to stick velcro on it, so I emailed Oberon yesterday and changed my order from velcro to corners.  Also, I knew corners wouldn't be an issue due to the new location of the buttons, farther in from the corners.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

V said:


> Sufficient force can be generated to knock the kindle from velcro but you'll have a hell of a time braking leather straps. Leather straps don't care of you take your kindle out of your cover 1000 times, velcro does. You can silently remove your kindle from straps, not so velcro. Velcro, once removed, is a pain in the ass to clean off, straps leave nothing to clean.


The velcro that they use is industrial strength. It would take some serious force (like enough to break the Kindle) to knock it free. If you're not careful, the leather can and does stretch a bit with time. Also, I removed the velcro from my Kindle before shipping it off. It pulled off with ease (although not too easy) and left no sticky residue to clean.

That being said, I plan on going with corners this time. I liked the velcro because I loved the floating look. This time the corners won't block anything or cover buttons, which is why I went with velcro last time. Also, the velcro is thick enough that I think it will add extra thickness to the cover. I'd like to keep it as thin and sleek as possible. Also, DecalGirl now has the whole back of the Kindle to work with. I want to be able to put my skin on the back without having to worry about the velcro.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a hard time deciding but i finally went with corners since i would like to get other covers and switch them out from time to time.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have corners and love them for my K1.  My husband is also ordering corners for his K2.  We just do not want to put Velcro on our Kindles.  I am sure which ever you choose you will love...they are beautiful.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

The Strangedog covers use velcro also, does not wanting to put velcro on your K2, exclude you from using Strangedog covers?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally don't care for the Strangedog covers to begin with, but yes, the velcro only option would count me out of those.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a corners gal.  My first Oberon cover had them, and I've ordered my K2 version with corners as well.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> The Strangedog covers use Velcro also, does not wanting to put Velcro on your K2, exclude you from using Strangedog covers?


Personally I only have one cover. I like it and for me changing covers just seems like too much trouble. I thought long and hard about which cover I wanted before I bought it knowing it would most likely be the only one I will use. I think the Strangedog covers look great. I just decided to get Oberon because it is beautiful and looks like it will last forever. ( Probably longer than my Kindle! LOL)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I went back and forth on the whole corners vs. velcro thing for a while myself but ended up going with corners.  I'm very happy with my decision, the sleep buttons are still very usable and the corners do not interfere with the usage at all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Velcro for sure. My husband's Oberon has the corners, and I don't find them attractive...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Velcro for sure. My husband's Oberon has the corners, and I don't find them attractive...


LOL - I was starting to think my vote for velcro would be the lone voice in the wilderness!

Actually, though, I think it depends on how you're going to read and if you'll want multiple covers. Wouldn't matter much if you had multiple Oberon covers, the velcro will just line up on all of them. But if you think you'll want to read on a "naked" Kindle, or use different types of covers, the velcro isn't such a good option. Me, I always read with Pearl in her cover, I rarely take her out of it (unless I need to do a reset or to mess with the SD card). And I love the clean look of Pearl "floating" inside her Oberon Tree of Life cover. It took me awhile to commit to an Oberon, but man, I love it now that I have it. And I didn't think I wanted any skins for her, until suddenly I did. Now I love the skins - have them on my cell phone, my netbook & my iPod as well.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your valuable input.  It's been really helpful to help me decide!


----------

